# Any concerns about the Storm Compact Type F?



## RadarContact (Nov 25, 2012)

I took my visiting 21-year-old son to the LGS today. (Thank you Jay's Guns of Crestview for your patience and knowledge!)

After looking around with two different salesmen's help for about an hour, he just fell in love with the Storm Compact!

Anyone have personal experience with this gun, or is there anything derogatory that I/he should be concerned about before "pulling the trigger" on this purchase?

(it'll prob be a birthday present for him, in March)


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

No concerns, only admiration.


----------



## Shinytop (Oct 21, 2012)

I have owned one for over a month now with about 400 rounds down range. I love it. Fits in the hand like a glove and no problems so far.


----------



## RadarContact (Nov 25, 2012)

Awesome, great news! 

Thanks


----------

